# Sexing Panther Chameleon



## TomandLaura (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi
Please could some one help us sex our panther chameleon, we were told it was a male, but wondered if someone would be kind enough to help us confirm this. Thanks Tom and Laura:help:

I've posted some images on Photobucket, thank you in advance for your help


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not 100% sure but looks female to me but how old is it?


----------



## TomandLaura (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Thanks for your help, he/she was born in May 2012


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

So it's around 9 months, my guess its 99% female if its that old and that size with only peachy coloration. My male had colour coming through when I bought him at 4 and half- 5 months old


----------



## TomandLaura (Feb 14, 2013)

When we bought it we were advised that they thought it was a male as it shows red coloration and when we spray the viv we have noticed this as well, what does this mean?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm.... Red where? On the bars? What was it advertised as when u bought it? A blue bar ambilobe? Red bar ambilobe? Or not an ambilobe at all? Just most males have a green background colour ( depending on locale) nosy be's have blue and others are different


----------



## TomandLaura (Feb 14, 2013)

It goes red on it's chin and chest, it was advertised Sambava Panther Chameleon


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haven't had a sambava but it could be late developing colour, my blue bar ambilobe had red bars up until just a month ago and since then till now have completely changed to blue, was a quick dramatic change really, this could be the case with yours, they keep developing colour up until around 2 years old I believe so there's plenty time yet, mine is changing bit by bit every week or so I notice differences and mine has just turned 1......I'm newish too chameleons myself but maybe wait till more of an expert gives u a reply...bump for u


----------

